# 1942 Elgin. What Do I Have?



## Wayne Adam (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys,
  I just picked this 1942 Elgin up today. It was the same story you hear a lot. The wifes uncle died, the house was full of junk, and at the last minute,
 the wifes husband saved this from the dumpster. He called me and I took the 90 minute ride to get the bike.
 It is pretty complete except for the axles, stem,chain and truss rods. The paint & graphics are still ok, and the bike is in pretty solid shape, and the seat is real nice.
 This was stored away for decades in a basement.
 I have most of the missing pieces in my shop here, so I will most likely put it back together.
 What model is it & what is it worth? I paid the guy $75.00 for it.
 Any information you can provide me would be great.
 Thanks, Wayne

PS...I love the Art Deco " ELGIN" letter style


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice pick wayne. Its doesnt seem to have a elgin metal headbadge and i see its painted on looks cool though for sure. Here is a pick of the elgin bike i used to have the Elgin 4 star deluxe 1941. Your bike looks the same ... i do see the 4 stars on the fornt forks for sure wayne!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2013)

Man, How could anyone think of throwing stuff like that away, love the color scheme.  You should see if they have the tank... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5i1cJIwE7M


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

*From Fall/Winter 41/42*

Recently a similar compete bike in better condition traded around $475 range. It looks like the bike is painted teal, the ladies model mentions this optional color. This model likely didn't come with a tank.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 27, 2013)

*Front Fender ???-Goldengreek & Balloontyre*

Thanks for the info you guys, but I have a question...
 The pictures you submitted show a bike very similar to mine except that mine has the front fender mounted over
the fork, not attached under the fork. I have the same bike in a girls version with the same fender-over-fork design.
 So what's the deal with this???..........Wayne

( pictures attached)


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2013)

*Deluxe 1942*

From the 1942 summer catalog, the fender over the fork was featured on the deluxe bikes, colors are mentioned also


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 27, 2013)

*Thanks Balloontyre!*

Thanks!...The picture you just posted is the exact bike I just bought. It has the same design on the fenders and fork, and the the "Elgin" on the top tube & the painted "Elgin" on the headtube are identical. So, I now know it is a Deluxe 1942....Thanks again.......Wayne
PS...I think that this bike is worth saving.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2013)

The badging is very cool. I imagine that was an effort to reserve copper for the early war effort. Same reason they wouldn't have offered it with a tank or carrier for the steel.

Another interesting thing I see is that the deluxe frames are the same as the standards, having the integrated dropstand tangs, but they show it in the catalog having a kickstand. Just one of those peculiar bicycle things. Enjoy! Worth 75$ time and time again.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 27, 2013)

Jpromo took the words out of my mouth.......

Early wartime, America was saving metal for the war machine.......


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Really cool. Looks like a Murry built.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the same bike with the fenders over the fork. Mine has the badge, tank and carrier. I think that I have extra truss rods and hubs if you need them.
Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where did you find that one Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 29, 2013)

*Euphman06 & Fat Tire Trader*

Fat Tire Trader...I will probably contact you about the truss rods...Thanks...Wayne

Jim...I found this one down in Central Jersey in a town called Milltown ( a 90 minute ride), right by
Rutgers College in New Brunswick...................Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 29, 2013)

*Euphman06*

PS...Hey Jim,  the 1940 Ladies Elgin pictured in the post I found about a year ago in Tatamy, PA, not far from you........Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2013)

Out of Tatamy huh! I didn't think anything good came out of Tatamy..... but yes, that's 2 roads away from my house, missed that one, but glad you got it


----------



## panelman (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful bike, Can you take a pic of the headbadge straight on? Would like to be able to get a stencil of it made. Thanks


----------

